# Does this dog look full blooded?



## Dsuggs33 (May 7, 2019)

I found a puppy that I’m planning on getting Wednesday and wanted to know if he looked like he was really full blooded. Thank you for your responses.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Full blooded what? He looks quite a bit like my Labs when they were puppies.


----------



## Dsuggs33 (May 7, 2019)

ksotto333 said:


> Full blooded what? He looks quite a bit like my Labs when they were puppies.


 German Shepherd


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Only way to know is to do a DNA test. How anyone can tell from a picture of pup that small/young is beyond me. Does it matter if it is or not? If it does matter, don't get it. If it doesn't, then just do a test when you get it.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Ask to see parents as well, maybe that’ll help.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

He's certainly a cute little guy either way! But to tell for sure you have to do a DNA test. Sometimes you can tell a lot more as they develop, and then guess. But a good (embark) DNA test would let you know for sure what breeds he's got in him, and more importantly, what genetic propensity for certain ailments later in life he may have. Good Luck with him, and Congratulations!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think the term you want is purebred. Because if a dog weren't full blooded, the dog would be anemic. Why do you question the pups pedigree? Just looking at pups is hard to tell unless it is obviously "something else". Why are you interested in this pup? If you are really taken with him and he's from a shelter (vs questionable breeder) is breed a concern? 



At any rate, he is a cute guy, looks charming and engaged. Do you have any concerns beyond his lineage?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would not spend money on a DNA test. I recently have been following Wisdom Panel and Embark and the results are dramatically different for breed between the two companies for the same dogs.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

How old is the pup? They should not go to their new homes before 8 weeks, as the are still learning important things from their mother and siblings.

One thing I notice is his ears look a bit long for a GSD. They may have trouble standing. An experience breeder of GSDs once told me that when evaluating the ears, she would line the tip of the ear up with the corner of the dog's eye. If it came just to the corner of the eye, or was shorter, it would likely stand okay. Past the corner of the eye, it might not stand.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Probably a mix. If you want a purebred dog, you need to see the parents and pedigree. If you post a pedigree we can explain it to you. If you really want this dog, then does it matter if it’s a mix? It might not look anything like a German Shepherd when it is older.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

The question is better a purebred gsd? If they don't have all the papers then it doesn't make any difference. And no, it doesn't look like a purebred GSD.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It depends what the OP wants.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Well, he is adorable. Are you adopting and just curious or are you purchasing from a breeder who is representing it as a GSD?


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Cute and I'm sure you'll love him. I don't see purebred GSD there though.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Dsuggs33 said:


> German Shepherd


Kind of looks like it could go several ways. Solid black GSDs look different to me (other than just color). Since you will likely have it neutered it shouldn't make a whole lot of difference unless you are forking out a bunch of money. If that is the case the breeder's reputation should be checked out and see what they have sold in the past.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

My boy at 9 weeks. Your pups looks to be a mix of lab. If your being told the pup is purebred get the proof first.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

You both realize this post is from May 2019. Would be curious to see if the original poster got the pup and posted a recent photo.


----------

